# Plant ID please



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I would like to know if any of you can identify and have any info about the two plants I have. I just uploaded the pics to my personnel gallery. I'm sorry I do not know how I can put a link for these pictures to this post and also there is no way to attach the pictures to this post (I also require help for this issue). Anyway, regarding to the plants, both of them are slow growers. ID 1 with its heart shaped leaves were very beatiful plants but after transfering them to the new tank some of the leaves started to decompose. ID 2 plant has very small leaves on the picture but in fact in my previous tank it had three very large leaves which were about to die and has just started to give runners so while transferring to the new tank I ripped those decaying leaves and left only the new runners. It produces one new leaf every 1or2 week but the leaves never get large as in the original form.

I would be pleased to have some info about these 2 plants.

Thanks to all.
YILDIRIM


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Plant ID #1:










Plant ID #2:










#1 seems to be either Cryptocoryne pontederifolia (most likely) or Cryptocoryne moehlmanni. Crypt ID #2 is either Anubias hastifolia or Anubias gracilis.

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The #2 plant is Anubias gracili, while I think plant #1 is Cryptocoryne pontederifolia(as Carlos mentioned)..C. moehlmanni has much greener leaves, and arrow-headed leaves.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually, at least in my specimens, the foliage of pontederifolia and moehlmanni is nearly identical...

Carlos


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not even sure that #1 is even a crypt. A better picture would help. 

Jan said at the convention that the species moehlmanni may well soon be defunct and considered a variety of pontederifolia.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

*Plant ID*

Thanks to Tsunami for including the pictures in his reply post. But I have to make a correction because he has named the first picture as ID 1 but in fact it is ID 2. And ID 2 is ID 1. I made this correction because perhaps my explanations at my first post could give you some idea about the identification. But I guess that none of these plants are crypts but I'm not sure.

Thanks for all comments and waiting for more.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number one (the greener of the two) might be a Spathiphyllum. I've had one or two of those over the years, and they have never done much, at least submersed. They make a nice potted plant, emersed, and can grow huge.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

*New picture*

Hello friends,

I got a new and better picture for the plant ID. Could you please tell me what this plant is and specs.

Thanks, 
YILDIRIM


----------

